# Camo Paint!



## blackhawk2010 (May 16, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I was thinking to paint my whole PC, starting with my mouse and my keyboard.
What I have in mind is a Snow Camo.
Can someone explain me what I have to do?The steps,what spray paint type is better etc.?
I've painted my case interior in black....but is metal.I don't know how to work with plastic..
THX


----------



## raptori (May 16, 2010)

just an idea u can use paper with holes same to the dark color (which you cut through) put it on lets say any part of your PC and paint with spray (non-gloss color ) then move the paper a little bit to the left or right or rotate it and paint with different color.


----------



## blackhawk2010 (May 16, 2010)

First I want to paint my mouse and my keyboard.
It's plastic material...
I don't have to take of the old paint with a sandpaper?
The mouse paint is glossy.


----------



## raptori (May 16, 2010)

blackhawk2010 said:


> First I want to paint my mouse and my keyboard.
> It's plastic material...
> I don't have to take of the old paint with a sandpaper?
> The mouse paint is glossy.



I don't think you need take of the old paint ....  and if you want military look then you should use non-gloss paint I think its called ( mat ).


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2010)

It would be better to do it in ACU digital camo


----------



## blackhawk2010 (May 16, 2010)

I don't like that square shape type...
All I want to know what steps do I have to follow when I do the paint job.
How much time I should wait bettwen layers?Should I sand paper the glossy paint of?


----------



## raptori (May 16, 2010)

blackhawk2010 said:


> I don't like that square shape type...
> All I want to know what steps do I have to follow when I do the paint job.
> How much time I should wait bettwen layers?Should I sand paper the glossy paint of?



cut through the paper whatever shape you want ....
then put the paper on your mouse then paint....  and how much you wait, it depend on the paint type approx 20min and you don't have to sand paper the old glossy paint just paint over it.

I think the digital camo will be nice for the case


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 16, 2010)

I used Humbrol and a primer last time I did the same. Sticks like glue, and to finish it off - transparent paint.

How to do it? Start by painting the entire mouse either white, gray or dark grey. After a couple of hours (depending on how fast it can dry), you start to mask small pieces of it (this is the easy way) and paint with the second paint. After that has dried, you mask other places, you need to cover both the other colors that was painted earlier.

At the end you will get a nice camo paint.

The other way, how I do it these days (on motorcycles etc), is that I spray paint from a distance in short bursts with an airbrush.

But for the case, I agree - digital camo is the latest.

Are you going to paint the inside of the case aswell?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2010)

Guys, think this through he's talking about a mouse and keyboard, they're not going to be prepainted...
You'd be better off using acrylic paint as that's not going to eat through the plastic on the mouse/ keyboard, however if you've got a small piece of the material (even if it's just in a part of the mouse/ keyboard that you don't use) that you can test the spray paint on then give it a try (it can eat holes in certain plastics hence the caution).
Matte is going to be the finish you want for it to have a military look (gloss reflects light, shine is one of the things troops look for identifying enemy positions).
As for the case: Remove all components
If the case is painted anything other than white I'd suggest removing all the paint using ethanol or something similar to prevent the darker paint showing through, the alternative is to double layer the white paint.
Spray paint it white, then cover it in paper with holes cut out in the shapes that you want the next colour in.
Spray paint it in the next lightest colour, adjust paper to have shape arrangement that you want.
Spray paint in next lightest colour, continue as before.
Leave the drying time for the paint in between each stage.
Test the paint on a concealed section of your case before you paint the whole thing, leave for a couple of days to see if there are any ill effects.
If you use the incorrect paint and it eats holes in your case that is not my fault, these instructions will work provided you use the correct paint.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 16, 2010)

I have thought this thru, and actually spray paint is *not* the best solution.. I do not know if you - blackhawk2010, is going to dissasemble the mouse/keyboard. However, it is more safer then to spray paint it. Otherwise, use "normal" paint with different brushes.

And listen to crazy pro, that is a good point. I have been doing mini scale military models for years, and even there if you use incorrect paint (if the paint has like aceton) it will "melt" the plastic. I mean melt, like make it soft etc...


----------



## blackhawk2010 (May 16, 2010)

THX for the answer.

So what you are saying is I better paint it with regular paint from a bucket and brushes?
I will take some pictures right now to show you what I want to paint.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2010)

Technical Freak's right, it would actually melt (as in get hot enough to melt, burnt myself on a model that'd done that).
Blackhawk, I suggest that you get several small bottles of acrylic paint, that will work fine for plastic as it is plastic itself (and so won't eat through it), for the keyboard I suggest that you take it apart and paint only visible surfaces.
For the case I'd go for spray paint still as it will give you a more even finish than brushes and acrylic.


----------



## blackhawk2010 (May 16, 2010)

This just blew my mind away)
I've painted some keys on my keyboard a while ago, the spray paint was DUPLICOLOR.
I think it's safe.


----------



## blackhawk2010 (May 16, 2010)

The pictures:


----------

